# 1973 832 dropped a drive chain



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

It figures after breaking/fixing/upgrading and putting away for a week while it was WORKING that my 31823 decided to bust a chain. Problem is I can't find what's left to bring it to a shop and I am worried I will hear the dreaded words "unavailable/discontinued"

Is it the same pitch/links as a bicycle? For BMX they make some pretty bad ass KMC chains that are very tough and thick but I don't know the sizing for my drive chain. Do I have to lug this beast to a reputable shop or is there a standard size?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The chain should be where you stopped ..... just sayin?


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

I already looked up and down my property. I pushed it into the shed and with snow on the ground it is gone


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thicker wider than a bicycle chain. Get a length off chain with a chain breaker and make your own length.


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

I am afraid of using my other Toro to find it and having it go through my auger. I really need it F I r the length and obviously comparison but it's MIA


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Thicker wider than a bicycle chain. Get a length off chain with a chain breaker and make your own length.


Is there a certain amount of slack or deflection? These weren't installed tightly.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If I had to guess, I am assuming a bike size chain would work ... You think they made a specific chain that would require special tooling, when they can just use chain already available, with the gears, on the open market .... maybe?


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Typed in a few cross references and stumbled on this. Sorry guys guess I answered my own question at this point


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Right now I am concerned about breaking the chain. I have a heavy-duty bike one but unsure it can handle this size


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that's the chain that goes from the hex shaft sprocket upto the jackshaft (double sprocket). It gets a little slack in it when you put it in "gear" (hex shaft moves towards the drive plate).

That has a little master link held in place with a tiny cotter pin. I'm guessing that the cotter pin wore out allowing the chain to separate.

do you have one of those magnet bars (for cleaning nails/screws from a work area) you can drag through the snow?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I once picked up a Brute snowblower that also had a "no longer available" chain and I fixed it by using a generic 420 motorcycle chain + and "atv" chain breaker. The one I bought has terrible reviews, but it did work:



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018NE1YIG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1#customerReviews



If you're buying that aftermarket replacement, I don't think you'll need a chain breaker to install it.


----------



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks guys!
Bought the one I found on eBay that claims 51 or so links and fits a variety of units. Curious if there is more standard lengths


----------



## gpguy2008 (Sep 27, 2020)

Probably a#40 or #420. It will be same as the other chain so just remove it and match it up. You don’t need a chain breaker. I just grind off the peened of the appropriate pin and tap the pin out with a punch while supporting it over a socket. I’ve done lots this way with no problems.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't figure out where the 12 digit part number comes from. It's like a Honda number but the S4151HL comes up and it shows it's the replacement for your 8-8810.
I was trying to find someplace that offered the "real" size of the chain but no luck. I know my NOMA built older Craftsman 32" used #41 chain in the wheel drive and the DriftBreaker bar drive. I bought bulk chain and a couple master links and all was good.


.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That might be a #35 chain, some are #40 which are a little bit bigger than a bicycle chain and they are available in length that you would want. 
Count the number of links if you had the one that came off and buy a new chain from the number of links you need, and get a new master-link for it.
You can buy a chain that is too long just to be safe, and cut off the extra links you don't need. Grind off the pins and pry the side plate off or get a chain tool. They are easy to repair/replace.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I do a lot of bicycle repairs. I would never not use a chain breaker. Much nicer and neater. I also never use a quick link though they hold very well. Using a chain breaker, do not drive the pin out all the way, leave a little in the side plate so you'll be able to get it in again.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

The next time you lose your chain, remember you still have the sprocket. You can measure it or take it with you to the chain store.
That's a big, old, heavy machine, like oneacer suggested it would be obvious when the traction stopped.
Even if it were missing the belly pan.
I would be worried like you too finding it in the impeller next time out.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Do you know anyone with a metal detector? You could post on facebook or Craigslist etc , explaining your situation and ask if a local metal detectorist would be able to help you find the lost chain.
I know I would be glad to help you out if I was local, could probably locate it very quickly.


----------



## TX610 (Jan 15, 2021)

oldschool77 said:


> It figures after breaking/fixing/upgrading and putting away for a week while it was WORKING that my 31823 decided to bust a chain. Problem is I can't find what's left to bring it to a shop and I am worried I will hear the dreaded words "unavailable/discontinued"
> 
> Is it the same pitch/links as a bicycle? For BMX they make some pretty bad ass KMC chains that are very tough and thick but I don't know the sizing for my drive chain. Do I have to lug this beast to a reputable shop or is there a standard size?
> 
> ...


Take a sprocket off. Take it to Graingers they will be able to tell you pitch. A lot of these sprockets have the pitch marked on hub Martin sprocket is marked 44BS12.x 3/4 means 44 pitch- BS means bored to size - 12 is number of teeth x 3/4 inch. I recommend replacing a the sprockets. Buy a length of chain with master links. Hope this helps.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Graingers is a main go to for items hard to find ... use them all the time.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Besides Grainger, Fastenal is another place that might be local to you. - - > Find a Local Branch | Fastenal

On top of the many online sources for mini bikes and go carts.





OMBWarehouse - Mini Bike Parts and Go Kart Parts- Outdoor Power Equipment


OMB Warehouse - Go Kart Parts and Mini Bike Parts. OEM and Aftermarket supplier of Outdoor Power Equipment Parts, Arborist and Landscape Supplies.




www.ombwarehouse.com









go kart parts at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com






.


----------

